# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  لینوکس قاصدک

## kernel

سلام دوستان  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب: 

سیستم عامل قاصدک محصول مبتنی بر Kubuntu با آخرین بروز رسانی ها و نرم افزارها و پکیج های عمومی از پیش نصب شده ( شامل ابزارهای برنامه نویسی ٬ صوت و تصویر ٬ اینترنت ٬ مجموعه اداری LiberOffice و ...)  به طور رایگان  عرضه شد  :کف کرده!: 

از شما دوستان عزیز می خوام اونو دانلود و نصب کنید و نظراتتون رو بگید  :لبخند: 

راستی برای لینوکس اولی ها !‌  تا جایی که جا داشته ساده شده و خیلی از برنامه ها رو پیشفرض داره !  :چشمک: 

یک بار تجربه کنید دیگه سراغ ویندوز و حتی لینوکس های دیگه نمی رید  :متفکر: 

این وب سایت لینوکس قاصدک : http://www.ghasedak.ir

این هم لینک پروژه تو سورس فورج : http://sourceforge.net/projects/ghasedak

----------


## prpe26

KDE برای لینوکس اولی ها زیادی سنگین نیست ؟  :لبخند گشاده!: 

از طرفی سعی کنید از این به بعد چندین نسخه بتا منتشر کنید و بعد نسخه Stable رو منتشر کنید. اینطوری کارتون بهتره.

راستی چه امکاناتی هست که توسط خودتون تدوین شده باشه؟

----------


## kernel

اولا : نه خیر این نسخه سنگین نیست ! هر چند کلی نرم افراز هم روش نصب و آماده استفاده می باشد .
دوما : توی Power Management کار شده . مصرف انرژی توی GPU کار گرافیک نسبت به دیگر توزیع های لینوکسی کاهش زیادی دارد .
سوما : این مورد دوم هم که شما گفتید هم کاملا درسته  . متاسفانه مشکل پهنای باند داشتیم که نمیشد چندین بار آپلود کرد .

در ضمن اینکه این لینک رو هم ببینید :
LinuxReview.ir

----------


## prpe26

> اولا : نه خیر این نسخه سنگین نیست ! هر چند کلی نرم افراز هم روش نصب و آماده استفاده می باشد .
> دوما : توی Power Management کار شده . مصرف انرژی توی GPU کار گرافیک نسبت به دیگر توزیع های لینوکسی کاهش زیادی دارد .
> سوما : این مورد دوم هم که شما گفتید هم کاملا درسته  . متاسفانه مشکل پهنای باند داشتیم که نمیشد چندین بار آپلود کرد .
> 
> در ضمن اینکه این لینک رو هم ببینید :
> LinuxReview.ir



 1) میزکار KDE بیشترین منابع رو اشغال میکنه. از طرفی هم برنامه ها که نگو  :لبخند: 

2) میشه بگید دقیقا چه کار؟

3) خب باز هم مهم کاربر هست و باید کاربرانی روش کار کنند و نظر بدند. یک نسخه بتا حداقل چیزی هست که نیاز دارید :)

----------


## mah454

پسر جان اول تست کن ... 
در ضمن اینکه استفاده از منابع میزکار KDE فرق چندانی با دیگر میزکارها مشابه نداره .  میتونید Benchmark بگیرید ! مثلا KDE vs Gnome !
یک سری ماژول که توی کرنل بود که به صورت پیشفرض غیرفعال بود ! (فقط اون ها رو فعال کردم ...)
مورد سوم که شما گفتید رو خودم هم قبول دارم . سعی میکنم تا در ورژن های بعدی این مشکل رو برطرف کنیم . در ضمن اینکه تا ۳ هفته دیگه پروژه 64 بیت این توزیع رو شروع میکنیم .

----------


## amir.bakhtiari

سلام



> سیستم عامل قاصدک


توزیع قاصدک

البته قصد جسارت ندار ولی
توزیع های که تو ایران ساخته میشه مثل سیستم عامل های ویندوز(MRT + Black + کریستال) هستن(با یه نرم افزار مثل nLite) کلی تغییر تو تم + برنامه ها + وکلی نرم افزار نصب میکنن که کاربر نمیدونه به چه دردی میخوره یا welcome screen ویندوز رو عوض میکنن و سرعت ویندوز-و بالا میبرن و میشه یه نسخه از سیستم عامل ویندوزی که مایکروسافت تولید کرده...
و حالا توزیع های که تو ایران تولید میشه [نصب فونت نستعلیق + فارسی نویسی + متون فارسی از حالا بهم ریختی در میان + لینوکس شریف + ابونتو فارسی + نصب یه سری نرم افزار فارسی +... ]  هر کسی با لینوکس کار کرده باشه خوب متوجه میشه این کارا زیاد سخت نیست(منظورم با توزیع قاصد نیست)
بنظرم بهتره که اگه قراره توزیعی ساخته بشه تغییرات اساسی داشته باشه
Yast------>اوپن سوزه + Main menu  همون دکمه computer
Software center------>ابونتو
شناسایی سخت افزارهای بیشتر 
موفق باشید + حتما امتحانش میکنم

----------


## prpe26

> پسر جان اول تست کن ... 
> در ضمن اینکه استفاده از منابع میزکار KDE فرق چندانی با دیگر میزکارها مشابه نداره .  میتونید Benchmark بگیرید ! مثلا KDE vs Gnome !
> یک سری ماژول که توی کرنل بود که به صورت پیشفرض غیرفعال بود ! (فقط اون ها رو فعال کردم ...)
> مورد سوم که شما گفتید رو خودم هم قبول دارم . سعی میکنم تا در ورژن های بعدی این مشکل رو برطرف کنیم . در ضمن اینکه تا ۳ هفته دیگه پروژه 64 بیت این توزیع رو شروع میکنیم .


دوست عزیز بنده خودم توزیع جبیر رو ساختم : http://jabirproject.org 

و خب میزکار KDE هم بله با گنوم 3 و پوسته های یونیتی و گنوم شل تفاوتی نداره. منظورم از لحاظ اخت شدن با محیط بود که لینوکس اولی ها نمیتونند راحت با KDE کنار بیان. مگر اینکه به سبک OpenSuSE کانفیگ شده باشه  :لبخند: 

کرنل از نو کامپایل شده؟ نسخه چند هست؟

----------


## TopRND

من این سیستم عامل را نصب کردم؛ Application های زیادی روش نصب شده و همه چیز دمه دسته اما سرعت سیستم عامل واقعا مناسبه و سریع عمل میکنه. فکر میکنم برای کسانی که میخوان لینوکس رو شروع کنند عالی باشه و واقعا میتونند ازش لذت ببرند. در ضمن دیگه از شر آنتی ویروس و درد سر هاش هم خلاص میشید. من این سیستم عاملو در کنار ویندوزم نصب کردم(dual boot) و تونستم از تو این سیستم عامل وارد ‍‍‍پروفایل Adminم در ویندوز بشم و هرکاری که دوست دارمو انجام بدم! اما وقتی از ویندوز بوت میکنم اصلا پارتیشن این سیستم عاملو نمیبینم که به خاطر اینه که ویندوز اکثر فایل سیتم هایی رو که لینوکس پشتیبانی میکنه رو نمیشناسه.

----------


## pswin.pooya

> دوما : توی Power Management کار شده . مصرف انرژی توی GPU کار گرافیک نسبت به دیگر توزیع های لینوکسی کاهش زیادی دارد .


برام جالب شد. دقیقا توضیح می دید که چی کار کردید؟




> ویندوز اکثر فایل سیتم هایی رو که لینوکس پشتیبانی میکنه رو نمیشناسه


شاید ویندور صورت پیش فرض نشناسه. اما ابزارهایی هستند که اینکار رو انجام می دن. این نمی تونه دلیل برای امنیت باشه.

در مورد KDE باید بگم با تجربه ای که خود من ازش دارم. میز کار سنگینی هست. و عملا روی  پرفرمانس تاثیر زیادی داره. من اولها ازش استفاده می کردم و بخاطر کندی میز کار رفتم سراغ گنوم و هیچ وقت باهاش مشکلی نداشتم.




> یک بار تجربه کنید دیگه سراغ ویندوز و حتی لینوکس های دیگه نمی رید


اینکه بخوتون اطمینان دارید خوبه. اما نه دیگه تا این حد. زمانی که توزیع لینوکس ساخته میشه باید ایده جدید و یا حداقل نرم افزارهای جدیدی براش موجود باشه که توی مابقی توزیع ها موجود نباشن. وگرنه همه ما لینوکس کار هستیم و خیلی راحت و خوب میدونیم چه شکلی برنامه نصب کنیم و یا اینکه تنظیمات رو تغییر بدیم. امکان داره در مورد تنظیمات مشکل داشته باشیم اما بالاخره گلیم خودمون رو از آب بیرون می کشیم. 
من نمی گم ساخت توزیع بد هست اما ساخت توزیع از روی توزیع دیگه کار خفنی هم نیست که لازم باشه تا این حد بزرگش کنید. بله اگر مثل debian و فدورا و یا اندروید از بیس همه چی رو بنا می کردید و ابزارهای خودتون رو داشتید قضیه کاملا فرق می کرد.

----------


## Cold.82

هروقت براساس پروژه LFS و یا توزیعهایی نظیر gentoo لینوکسی رو توسعه دادین میشه در موردش بحث کرد . 
در ضمن بنده اعتقادی به استفاده کاربر عادی از لینوکس رو ندارم . بهتره بیشتر تو مسائل سرویس دهی لینوکس کار کرد . 
(نظرات شخصیست )
با تشکر از زحماتی که کشیدن .

----------


## mah454

> هروقت براساس پروژه LFS و یا توزیعهایی نظیر gentoo لینوکسی رو توسعه دادین میشه در موردش بحث کرد .


من خودم LFS راه اندازی کردم و حتی همین الان دارم به چند نفر در مورد اجرای پروژه هایی اینچنین آموزش و راهنمایی میدم . ولی تا الان چیزی در مورد Debootstrap شنیدی ؟
این همون روشی هستش که من این توزیع رو طراحی و منتشر کردم .



> در ضمن بنده اعتقادی به استفاده کاربر عادی از لینوکس رو ندارم .


زیاد به این حرف اعتقاد ندارم !
اهداف انتشار 



> برام جالب شد. دقیقا توضیح می دید که چی کار کردید؟


یکم بگرد ! میفهمی !
 GPU Power Management
ورژن کرمل تغییر نکرده . همون ورژن هستش . البته در این مورد من اشتباه کردم ! میتونستم به ورژن جدید ارتقاء بدم ! ولی نمیدونم چرا این کار رو نکردم ! (از قلم افتاد :D)

این رو قبلا گفتم باز هم میگم :
قرار نیست این توزیع برای یک مدت منتشر بشه و بعد باهاش خداحافظی بشه !
شرکت قاصدک سامانه اولین شرکت ایرانی هستش که داره به صورت Enterprise یک توزیع لینوکسی رو آماده و منتشر میکنه .
هیچ کس اجبار به استفاده از این توزیع رو نداره ! 
فقط خواهش میکنم اگه توان دانلود دارید . این رو گرفته و از همه لحاظ تستش کنید . 
فقط خواهش میکنم نگید چون از این برنامه یا ابزار استفاده میکنه بده و یا چون فلان برنامه رو نداره بدرد نمیخوره .
هدف از این بحث اینه که عیب و ایرادات این سیستم گرفته و برای کاربران سهل الاستفاده بشه .
راستش آمار سایت SourceForge هم برای من جالب بود !
sf.net

----------


## pswin.pooya

> شرکت قاصدک سامانه اولین شرکت ایرانی هستش که داره به صورت Enterprise یک توزیع لینوکسی رو آماده و منتشر میکنه .


توی زمینه توزیع لینوکس که شرکتهای زیادی از قدیم وجود داره. و خیلی هاشون هم واقعا حرفه ای هستن. من افرادی رو میشناسم که حدود سال ۸۴ توی هاستهای خودشون از توزیع های خودشون استفاده میکردن. دست بالا دست زیاده

در مورد اولین هم توی ایران اولین بودن هم فایده نداره. اگر خواستی ۱۰۰ درصد اولین شی میتونی بری همین بقل توی افغانستان و اولین شی. مهم دنیاست.




> یکم بگرد ! میفهمی !


عزیز من دنبال این نیستم که ببینم چه شکلی میشه اینکار رو کرد میخوام بدونم که چی کاری انجام دادین. یه مقدار هم داخل ادبیاتی که به کار میبرین تجدید نظر کنید بهتر میشه.

----------


## prpe26

> شرکت قاصدک سامانه اولین شرکت ایرانی هستش که داره به صورت Enterprise یک توزیع لینوکسی رو آماده و منتشر میکنه .


پس ما بوقیم ؟‌ :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mah454

توی ایران افراد زیادی هستند که توانایی release کردن یک توزیع لینوکسی کاملا شخصی سازی شده رو دارند . من هم این حرف رو کاملا قبول دارم .
اما کدوم یک از شرکت های ایرانی میاد یک گروه برنامه نویس رو سازمان دهی میکنه مختص انتشار یک توزیع لینوکسی ؟
این فقط یک توزیع لینوکسی هستش ، مثل هر توزیع دیگر اهدافی برای انتشار داره که برخلاف تصور شما به اهدافش داره میرسه . شاید بهتر باشه در مورد این انتشار زود قضاوت نکنید .

در ضمن یک بار دیگه میگم :
اگه میشه تست و گزارش بدید . شرکت قاصدک از هر گونه انتقاد و پیشنهاد در مورد این توزیع استقبال میکنه .

با تشکر
مهدی شیخ حسینی
مدیر پروژه قاصدک 
قاصدک سامانه

----------


## prpe26

> توی ایران افراد زیادی هستند که توانایی release کردن یک توزیع لینوکسی کاملا شخصی سازی شده رو دارند . من هم این حرف رو کاملا قبول دارم .
> اما کدوم یک از شرکت های ایرانی میاد یک گروه برنامه نویس رو سازمان دهی میکنه مختص انتشار یک توزیع لینوکسی ؟
> این فقط یک توزیع لینوکسی هستش ، مثل هر توزیع دیگر اهدافی برای انتشار داره که برخلاف تصور شما به اهدافش داره میرسه . شاید بهتر باشه در مورد این انتشار زود قضاوت نکنید .
> 
> در ضمن یک بار دیگه میگم :
> اگه میشه تست و گزارش بدید . شرکت قاصدک از هر گونه انتقاد و پیشنهاد در مورد این توزیع استقبال میکنه .
> 
> با تشکر
> مهدی شیخ حسینی
> ...



من نصبش کردم ، تجربش مثل KANOTIX بود یعنی KDE روونی که داشت روی ماشین مجازی هم سرعتش پایین نمیومد و از این لحاظ قابل تقدیره.

یه پیشنهاد : روی KDE بمونید و تا جایی که ممکنه به سیستم عامل GTK-Free مثل چاکرا نزدیک بشید  :چشمک:

----------


## pswin.pooya

> اما کدوم یک از شرکت های ایرانی میاد یک گروه برنامه نویس رو سازمان دهی میکنه مختص انتشار یک توزیع لینوکسی ؟


شرکت فارسی وب شریف ( لینوکس شریف): نه تنها تیم تخصصی داشت یه تیم برنامه نویسی و تحقیق لینوکس هم دارهشرک داده پردازی ایران (لینوکس کار آمد)


البته باید توجه داشته باشید که خیلی از پروژه های متن باز شرکتی پیش نرفتن. که نمونه اون خود لینوکس هست. ما توی همین تالار کاربرهای خوبی مثل prpe26 داریم و ... داریم.

----------


## prpe26

> شرکت فارسی وب شریف ( لینوکس شریف): نه تنها تیم تخصصی داشت یه تیم برنامه نویسی و تحقیق لینوکس هم دارهشرک داده پردازی ایران (لینوکس کار آمد)
> 
> 
> 
> البته باید توجه داشته باشید که خیلی از پروژه های متن باز شرکتی پیش نرفتن. که نمونه اون خود لینوکس هست. ما توی همین تالار کاربرهای خوبی مثل prpe26 داریم و ... داریم.



شرمنده نکن آقا پویا  :خجالت: 

دوستان دیگری هم هستند که ممکنه در  این انجمن عضو نباشند ولی نمونش استاد باغومیان (http://parsix.org) سال ۸۳ نخستین توزیع دبیان بیس ایرانی رو عرضه کردن ، پارس لینوکس ، کارآمد ، شریف و ... همه شرکتی هستند. پروژه زمین هم که به تازگی شروع شده و دولتی هم هست! همچنین پروژه های شخصی تری مثل آریوس (http://arioslinux.org) و جبیر (http://jabirproject.org) یا پارسیدورا (http://parsidora.org) که همه توزیع های لینوکس با کاربری مطلوب هستن.

تمرکزتون رو بزارید روی ساخت یک Variant از سیستم های BSD چون واقعا ساخت یک توزیع لینوکس حتی متد LFS هم سختی زیادی نداره.

----------


## Cold.82

> من خودم LFS راه اندازی کردم و حتی همین الان دارم به چند نفر در مورد اجرای پروژه هایی اینچنین آموزش و راهنمایی میدم . ولی تا الان چیزی در مورد Debootstrap شنیدی ؟
> این همون روشی هستش که من این توزیع رو طراحی و منتشر کردم .


من در کل rpm base کار کردم نه نشنیدم . 
چرا از LFS استفاده نکردین دلیلی داشتین یا اینکه باید توی یک بازه خاصی این محصول رو می دادین بیرون ؟




> زیاد به این حرف اعتقاد ندارم !


براساس تجربه ۸ سال کار با لینوکس و برگزاری چند سال Lug عرض کردم . 
و همچنان اعتقاد دارم برای کلاینت معمولی ویندوز مناسب هست .

----------


## prpe26

> من در کل rpm base کار کردم نه نشنیدم . 
> چرا از LFS استفاده نکردین دلیلی داشتین یا اینکه باید توی یک بازه خاصی این محصول رو می دادین بیرون ؟
> 
> 
> براساس تجربه ۸ سال کار با لینوکس و برگزاری چند سال Lug عرض کردم . 
> و همچنان اعتقاد دارم برای کلاینت معمولی ویندوز مناسب هست .


ما در کشور بدون کپی رایت زندگی میکنیم و خب ویندوز ، مک و حتی سیستم های ناسا هم برامون مشکلی نداره. ولی اگر کپی رایت بیاد ، همین لینوکسهای خارجی هم در مغازه ها نمیشه پیدا کرد و مجبور به دانلود اونها از سایت خودشون میشیم  :لبخند:

----------


## prpe26

در مورد LFS : میتونم بگم فقط وقت تلف کردن! 

LFS برای دانشجویان دوره کامپیوتر که بخوان کار با لینوکس رو عمقی یاد بگیرن مناسب تره تا کسی که بخواد توزیع مدیریت کنه.

به نظرم توزیع باید به یک توزیع Major با مخازن قوی آویزون (کلمه بهتری پیدا نشد  :لبخند گشاده!:  ) باشه. مثلا Mageia با اینکه ادعای Independent شدن داره هنوز به مندریوا و مخازنش آویزونه. 

یا چاکرا که به آرچ آویزونه ! 

در کل LFS یعنی همه چیز From Scratch که خب میشه اختراع چرخ برای بار شونصدم! بهتره چرخ موجود رو بهبود داد و برند جدید رو بر مبنای چرخی که مخازن کاملی داره ارائه داد .

----------


## pcman2012

سلام من خواستم این رو با wubi نصب کنم اما وقتی ریبوت کردم ارور داد متاسفانه ارورش یادم نیست یعنی نخوندمش.دوبار ریبوت کردم نشد.درضمن از wubi داخل ایزو استفده کردم وبا درایو مجازی ویندوزم هم 8 هستش.
داخل  virtual box اولش مینویسه could not start boot splash  ولی اجرا میشه .

----------


## prpe26

> سلام من خواستم این رو با wubi نصب کنم اما وقتی ریبوت کردم ارور داد متاسفانه ارورش یادم نیست یعنی نخوندمش.دوبار ریبوت کردم نشد.درضمن از wubi داخل ایزو استفده کردم وبا درایو مجازی ویندوزم هم 8 هستش.
> داخل  virtual box اولش مینویسه could not start boot splash  ولی اجرا میشه .


فکر کنم باید بوت کنید. ریمسترها از طریق Wubi نصب درست و حسابی ندارن  :لبخند:  

توی تستها متوجه شدم که از Relinux برای تهیه ایزو استفاده شده ، خب شما که شرکتی هستید یکم زیادی دست پایینه کارتون با Relinux. حداقل ۱۰ خط اسکریپت رو مینوشتید که Exclusive باشه.
مثلا iQunix رو ببینید :

http://iqunix.blogspot.com

آدم از قیافش حالش بهم میخوره ولی درونیات خوبی داره  :چشمک:

----------


## pcman2012

سلام من بالاخره vbرو بیخیال شدم کنار ویندوز 8 نصبش کردم.
 :متفکر: یه سوال هم دارم wine همیه نرم افزار ها رو توی درایو cنصب میکنه منظور از این درایو c درایو ویندوز یا اینکه منظور پارتیشن خود قاصدکه اخه درایو های دیگه یی ویندوز هم توی لیست نصب نیست .
 :افسرده: بهتر نبود برای این سیستم عاملتون اموزش نصب هم توی سایت میذاشتین.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید توی این چجوری میشه گنوم نصب کرد؟
یه پیشنهاد :مثل اوبونتو توی سایت تور بزارین برای اشنایی با قاصدک.

----------


## prpe26

ببخشید این طور میگم ، ولی بیل گیتس هم با اطمینان توی تلویزیون از کارش حرف نمیزنه. برای توزیعی که فقط در ظاهر و چند پکیج کاربردی با کوبونتو تفاوت داره رو نمیشه توی تلویزیون اونطوری پرزنت کرد!

----------


## mohsen_at

ظاهرا یکی از قابلیتهای ویژه این سیستم عامل ارتباط با شبکه است که فکر می کنم برای اولین بار در جهان دوستان این کار رو کردن !!!!!! و شاید اگر فکر کنند برای اولین بار در جهان سیستم عامل نوشتن!!!!!. 
متا سفانه با توجه به شرایط موجود در ایران دوستان فرصت را برای یک نمایش دیگه غنیمت شموردن . من فکر می کنم بجای این پروپاگاندا و قالب کردن نرم افزارهای Opensource  به عنوان افتخار ملی بهتر دنبال  موضوعات واقعی تر برند یا اینکه کلا فیلد کاریشون رو عوض کنند و ابن قدر به شعور ملت توهین نکنند.

----------

